# Having a meltdown - please help



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello All

My brain is going haywire and i was wondering if anyone has had a similar experience?

I am 41 and when i had my fsh levels tested during the first half of last year they fluctuated between 11 and 15 (I dread to think what they are now  ). I have just had my first round of IVF on buserelin and 300 Puregon. I only produced one good follicle, had 2 eggs at ec, one didn't survive over night and the other fertilised but didn't divide so that was the end of that.

The senior embryologist who called me to give me the news said that fertilising but failing to divide happens to about 4% of eggs. I told him i was concerned about the quality of my eggs as i was over 40 and he said it had looked good quality. This made me very optomistic about the future and i was looking forward to trying again as soon as possible.

I saw my consultant on Tuesday and she quickly shattered all my dreams saying the reason my egg didn't divide was probably due to it being poor quality and i should not try ivf again, or any kind of fertility treatment for that matter, my only option would be DE. 

My head is all over the place and i can't understand why the embryologist said one thing and she said another. Has she written me off too quickly or with all her experience of successes and failures is she just dealing with the facts and being honest?

Has anyone over 40 had the situation where their eggs have fertilised but failed for divide, then tried again and been successful?

Amanda xx


----------



## redmond (Jun 29, 2006)

hi amanda,
I haven't had the same experience but didn't wat to read and run. I was at Lister who advised me -I am older though 43 at the time-that it was not possible to tell egg quality by looking at them.  In my case embryos looked good but kept m/c due to age related deterioration.  Not sure if this helps but just wanted to let you know what I was told.  Sorry you are feeling so confused it's so hard when you get told conflicting opinions.  Have you thought of approaching another clinic for 2nd opinion.  Lister were very supportive and were prepared to keep treating me -after all only takes one good egg.  We choose to move to DE at 44yrs as couldn't risk another M/C.  Wishing you goodluck in your future plansx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Amanda,

Sorry I can't answer your question. Just wanted to send you a big   and wish you all the best for any future treatment.

CG xxxxx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey there, sorry to hear your news, I thing redmond is completely right, get a copy of your file notes and go somewhere else for a second opinion before you think about giving up.
Good luck.  
Karen xx


----------

